# Horner's Syndrome since puppyhood, is it possible?



## kja22 (Mar 20, 2015)

My 1 year old Golden has been showing symptoms of Horner's Syndrome since puppyhood. Basically, when he looks upward (no head movement) his right eye sinks back inward, his third eyelid moves up, and it stays like that until his gaze shifts to forward or downward. 
The eye has never seemed to bother him or affect his ability to get around. He's a pretty happy and healthy guy otherwise.
I've attached two photos from puppyhood. The site won't let me post a third so I'll try attaching it in a subsequent post.

So my question, for those experiences with Horner's syndrome or who are veterinarians, do you think this is something I should take him to the vet/a specialist to check out? If it is congenital, should I be concerned that there is an underlying problem to these symptoms?

Any advice would be helpful!


----------



## kja22 (Mar 20, 2015)

Here is an image of him now. Just to be clear, that eye ONLY retracts like this when he looks upward. It looks completely normal otherwise.

It didn't seem as pronounced when he was little, but I think that's just because he literally was smaller.


----------



## Amy8567 (Jun 6, 2015)

*Update?*

Our puppy having this issue. Any update?? Thx


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

The OP hasn't been back since posting. I would check with an eye specialist to see what the problem is.


----------

